# Today's The Day!!!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

The entertainment unit if finally going into the bedroom. Mark and Kevin are both home at the same time for a change, and that durn thing is gettin out of my livingroom!!!!!:banana02: Hopefully, they will get it done while I am doing something stupid-driving for 45 minutes to pay the phone bill in cash because we don't use banks! (gotta get a green dot visa card this month)

If I can just get them both moving at the same time, I could have my living room back to rights inside of 20 minutes. (that has never happened in my lifetime-total cleanup in 20 mins)

Anyone wanna come over and vaccuum? Gettin tired of this broom.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Ninn, how's your back today?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Lousy. Still can barely use my right arm and I am right handed! It's making me angry because I can't move well, can't sleep much at all and cannot accomplish a durn thing. Even the *!#$%^&* entertainment center is STILL waiting.  I can't seem to get anything done. I need to rake the dog yard up today from the winter mess and I don't know if I can do it. (and I want a baby? I must be insane)


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Ninn ~ I'd come and move the entertainment center for you, but I'm a little far away.  
Here's hoping that you'll feel better quickly!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh, it's getting moved. I don't care who likes it and who doesn't. If I wind up in the hospital ER afterward, oh well to that too. Maybe people will start listening around here for a change. I'm sick unto death of people who sit and watch while I clean and then drop stuff in the middle of my nice clean room! (can u tell i am not happy today?)


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

NINN, I FEEL YOUR FRUSTRATION!! But if you hurt yourself more, just think of all the other things you won't be able to get done. Are there a couple of teenagers nearby that you could hire? I'm so sorry that you're not having a good day. I'm sending you some energy and contentment - I have a little extra today.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Nope. No nearby teenagers. Not even my own! He went somewhere with friends for the afternoon. I did finally get my point across to Mark, though. The entertainment center is finally in the bedroom. And naturally, now that it's in there, I can't get the glass doors back on. And of course, it is actually a bit deeper than the empty, broken down dresser was. However, it houses a great deal more of the tv watchin, game playin stuff that Mark has in there. At least it's neat and attractive now. Next step-get him to leave a blasted sheet on the mattress!!!! I am SO tired of steam cleaning the bed once a month cuz he takes the sheets off!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Sounds like my house. Glad you finally got it done - I know it was eating at you. What is it with guys and sheets? DS sleeps on top of the comforter with a blanket. He's never used the sheets. It's hard to wash a comforter every week.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*Pinemead* - Oh, gosh! You are not alone! What part of "I cannot wash the comforter in our washer!" Do they not understand? Tee hee. 

Sheets are our friend...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I gave up on the top sheet years ago. They only get used in the summer time, when a blanket is too heavy. Other than that, I want a bottom sheet. I want it changed twice a week, so I am sleeping on clean, fresh linens. That is the only thing I am really uptight about. I think he takes them off just because it drives me crazy! I really do! He is in there now, playing music and dancing with our daughter and the baby.


----------

